# Luna Wolves army in progress



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the beginning of my Luna Wolves army
mk III armor
























mkIV Heavy bolter and banner bearer
















Justerian Terminator








Drednought and Predator


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

lol, keeping it old school with the space crusade/hulk models


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would highly suggest that you go back and spend some time touching these models up. The colour scheme is good but there is a lot of overlap with the colours, red on the white where it shouldn't be and vice versa. Spending the extra time on cleaning up stuff like that makes an incredible difference.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

dont worry there's tons of touching up to do.Just wanted to show off what i've done so far.
With painting white each guy is a learning experience the first few got the simple green bath :wink:


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes. White is not easy. My marines army is white with red and gold accents.

http://heresy-online.net/viewtopic.php?t=94


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Love the banner!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

DUDE THATS AN OLD TERMINATOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it all looks good ecspecially the banner


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Space Hulk FTW


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

White certainly is tricky to paint. I've gotten it down to a fairly simple process-- for those interested, just check out my tutorial that I posted a while back, which can be found here-- http://z13.invisionfree.com/9_Legions/index.php?showtopic=976


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

The banner is great, and I love the tutorial on white. I usually just use cold grey and build up to white from there myself keeping your layers thinned with some water so it doesn't look chunky at the end


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I like to build up from grey too,as I always make my bases cityfight bases.It gives the effect of concrete dust in a way.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i saw these dudes on B%C... or Dakka... either way, i was and remain, impressed. keep it up! and keep posting pics!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll try your tut. out SOH; my army will be primarily white.


----------

